# I don't believe in god but I do in Satan...??



## Citadeel

i'm really confused to be quite honest. I really don't believe in god or in religion but I do believe in Satan. I am not satanic or anything like that lol I used to identify myself as an atheist but now i'm confused. I do not worship Satan, I just kinda believe that he exists.
help?!?!? at this point I really don't know who I am.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HelpfulHero

Probably a troll


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

No.


----------



## Citadeel

HelpfulHero said:


> Probably a troll


no I am not a troll  why every time someone on the internet posts something that the majority would find unorthodox people scream troll? :?


----------



## Retrograde Movement

Pray to Satan for guidance.


----------



## gopherinferno

How do you rationalize the existence of Satan if you don't believe in a god? Do you mean Satan as in just a general figure of evil, or the actual literal biblical devil?


----------



## Citadeel

gopherinferno said:


> How do you rationalize the existence of Satan if you don't believe in a god? Do you mean Satan as in just a general figure of evil, or the actual literal biblical devil?


just a general figure of evil. i think its because i do believe in ghosts and monsters and diabolic stuff.


----------



## CrazyRedhed

Well you can't believe in one without believing in the other, so best either stop believing in Satan or start believing in God. My two cents, they're both made up to manipulate people and give them an excuse not to take responsibility for their own actions.

Nope, I'm not a butthole....Satan made me do it.
Well, I AM a butthole, but I'm being a butthole because it's God's plan.


----------



## Azel

I'm atheist so I don't believe in either. I don't really think that you can believe in one and not the other, unless you mean a generic being that represents evil and isn't connected to Christianity.


----------



## Footloose1949

I'm a logical person, and maybe some will call me a 'clever-clogs or worse, but I'm willing to believe a God exists, because our universe, those others we know of, and what is far, far beyond it, must have evolved from the actions of something. 

Mankind's enduring obsession for 'something' to explain what we just don't understand at various points in time in our history, led to humans asking the likes of Shamans or those that superseded them as society evolved, who probably attained their position, by putting forth the most convincing reasons why things happen the way they do! 

Organised religions then evolved, which expected it's followers, to comply with a range of ethical and moral codes of conduct. Further along the line, the 'which religion is the best' mess kicked off, which we now see around us because those with, or seeking power, try to manipulate religion to further their cause. 

If you do wish to believe that God does not exist, that's up to you, but presumably, in doing so, you have also devised a comprehensive set of rules by which you live your life - and here comes the crunch - I'm guessing these are pretty similar to the most fundamental ones found in most religions!


----------



## IllusiveOne

Footloose1949 said:


> If you do wish to believe that God does not exist, that's up to you, but presumably, in doing so, you have also devised a comprehensive set of rules by which you live your life - and here comes the crunch - I'm guessing these are pretty similar to the most fundamental ones found in most religions!


As it was stated by a previous poster, atheism is simply a lack of belief in a god. How an atheist lives their life has nothing to do with their lack of belief in a god. It may be an atheist lives by an identical set of rules to the average christian(with the exception of believing in god) or it may be the atheist pursues a life of crime, it's irrelevant either way. Not sure what point you were trying to make.


----------



## AlmostFamous

It's hard not to believe in Satan when take a look at this world.


----------



## HelpfulHero

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ksitigarbha

It's funny, I'm sort of the opposite of you then. I believe in good, but ultimately not in evil. I believe we become demonic through our thoughts and actions and that we can become good again.

Kind of like the legend of Ksitigarbha who went to hell to teach enlightenment to the hell beings so that they could become Buddhas.

I believe as John Milton said, "The mind is it's own place, and in itself can make a heaven of hell, a hell of heaven."

I think ultimately we are headed on a path to everyone becoming good.


----------



## Raging Squid

Citadeel said:


> no I am not a troll  why every time someone on the internet posts something that the majorit by would find unorthodox people scream troll? :?


 because the context of your logic cannot possibly make sense...


----------



## Staticnz

Satanists crack me up. You do realise Satan is FROM Christianity right?

That means if you believe in Satan you are by default validating the Christian myth.

Now that's not very heavy metal.


----------



## kuhan1923

Well, if there is a Satan then there definitely has to be a God. I don't understand how you can believe in one but not the other...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't believe in Satan but I like the character a lot. I mean of course I do he's a bit of an anarchist


----------



## Gojira

Citadeel said:


> i'm really confused to be quite honest. I really don't believe in god or in religion but I do believe in Satan. I am not satanic or anything like that lol I used to identify myself as an atheist but now i'm confused. I do not worship Satan, I just kinda believe that he exists.
> help?!?!? at this point I really don't know who I am.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You could be a Luciferianist:



> From Wikipedia https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luciferianism:
> *Although sometimes mistakenly associated with Satanism due to the Christian interpretation of the fallen angel, Luciferianism is a wholly different belief system[1] and does not revere the Devil figure or most characteristics typically affixed to Satan. Rather, Lucifer in this context is seen as one of many morning stars, a symbol of enlightenment,[2] independence and human progression, and is often used interchangeably with similar figures from a range of ancient beliefs, such as the Greek titan Prometheus or the Jewish talmudic figure Lilith.
> 
> They support the protection of the natural world. Both the arts and sciences are crucial to human development, and thus both are cherished. Luciferians think that humans should be focused on this life and how to make the most of it every single day. The ability to recognize both good and evil,[citation needed] to accept that all actions have consequences, both positive and negative, and to actively influence one's environment, is a key factor.
> 
> For Luciferians, enlightenment is the ultimate goal. The basic Luciferian principles highlight truth and freedom of will, worshipping the inner self and one's ultimate potential. Traditional dogma is shunned as a basis for morality on the grounds that humans should not need deities or fear of eternal punishment to distinguish right from wrong and to do good. All ideas should be tested before being accepted, and even then one should remain skeptical because knowledge and understanding are fluid. Regardless of whether Lucifer is conceived of as a deity or as a mere archetype, he is a representation of ultimate knowledge and exploration: humanity's savior and a champion for continuing personal growth.*


I largely agree with the above description very much so, and I'd probably identify with it except I wouldn't want people to mistakenly think I'm a devil worshiper.

But maybe that's the beauty part of it... it's just a set of beliefs. You don't worship any deity. You only uphold the ideals of individualism, growth, and seeking answers and truth, no matter the official zeitgeist, or the commonly accepted view and principles of the day.


----------



## Farideh

You don't believe that there is good. You only believe in the bad because there's more of that in this world.


----------



## SplendidBob

There isn't any reason why you couldn't believe in Satan and not Christianity.

That the idea of Satan came from Christianity wouldn't have any bearing on whether both (or either) are actually true. An element of truth could be correct within Christianity (that being Satan) with the rest of it being false. If there were a story that involved a magical fat flying bearded man who delivered presents at Christmas, and you were convinced it was a stupid story, that wouldn't rule out the existence of presents.

Though there isn't anything in the world that would _necessitate_ Satan existing, so personally I would see no reason to believe in him, but each to their own


----------



## UltraShy

I don't know what to say. I've never come across anyone who believed in Satan, but didn't believe in god.

After all, according to x-tian theology, Satan was a creation of god.


----------



## Lovelizzy

I used to be somewhat the same as you. I was an atheist, but I wasn't a skeptic. I believed in things like ghosts without really looking into the evidence for it, and because of that it became a doorway for accepting all sorts of baseless assertions to enter into what I believed. I found myself differentiating between different types of hauntings; I began acknowledging a demonic force. More than that, I began to acknowledge (unbeknownst to myself) an afterlife. When I realized that by acknowledging ghosts I was acknowledging some sort of tangible evil "force" and that people outlived their bodies; I was acknowledging souls, and acknowledging that there was another disembodied influence on mankind that wasn't born of man.

Once I began to examine these implications of my beliefs, I realized that they were going against even my own intuitions about these matters. As I looked deeper, I realized what was happening was that I was just as capable of being mindlessly influenced by my heavily Christian culture as a theist in my culture was. This line of inquiry (which began about seven years ago) was a journey for me to skepticism and critical thinking. 

It's a great thing that you're acknowledging inconsistencies in your beliefs. Continue to scrutinize this belief until you come to a more consistent view on the matter. It may end up being the case that your line of inquiry leads you on a path to becoming a theist, or it may be a path which leads you to some personal spirituality that leads you to rejecting a literal "Satan", but believe there's some sort of "force". The only word of advice I'll give you in that regard is that you not let the implications of these beliefs fall into your blind spots. Good luck.


----------



## Staticnz

splendidbob said:


> There isn't any reason why you couldn't believe in Satan and not Christianity.
> 
> That the idea of Satan came from Christianity wouldn't have any bearing on whether both (or either) are actually true. An element of truth could be correct within Christianity (that being Satan) with the rest of it being false. If there were a story that involved a magical fat flying bearded man who delivered presents at Christmas, and you were convinced it was a stupid story, that wouldn't rule out the existence of presents.
> 
> Though there isn't anything in the world that would _necessitate_ Satan existing, so personally I would see no reason to believe in him, but each to their own


I think the bible is either completely true or completely false

If it were not completely true it could not purport to be the word of God.

The only possible explanation would be the bible is beyond our understanding and therefore 100% true in a way we can't comprehend.

But it doesn't seem that smart or tricky to me. Must be the ultimate in metaphors then.


----------



## MobiusX

my features are that of a God, it's not a facade, it's a fact these rappers wanna be Nas


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## RetroAesthetic

Some people believe in God. Aliens. Psychics. Vampires. Witches. Even *Jedai*.

Considering that some humans genuinely believe in those, I find it difficult to take any of them seriously.

(Though I do believe that some... "thing" probably created the universe, maybe only half consciously, much like how humans reproduce, but we don't really have any say in developing a foetus consciously after the act of sex. That also confirms I believe in some form of life/beings/bacteria/cells that live somewhere out there in the universe, probably unlike anything we can imagine.)


----------



## eukz

Maybe you should believe in a hypothetical almighty evil god or demon that rules over this cruel world instead of Satan. That makes more sense.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Staticnz said:


> Satanists crack me up. You do realize Satan is FROM Christianity right?
> 
> That means if you believe in Satan you are by default validating the Christian myth.
> 
> Now that's not very heavy metal.


You can believe in whatever you want, really. All of those "deities" are just different names for the same myth at the end of the day.


----------



## deepthought42

I second the luciferianism and I think I might be one now but I will stick with agnostic, next lucifer, satan, and the antichrist are not the same thing. I recommend more research and careful thought. Following your belief in ghost and spirits and the such, maybe it follow that there would be a conglomeration of "evil" energy or forces of the like, maybe a thing that exerts the strongest amount of this said energy. Although rationally I don't believe a word of it, but I highly recommend again research and careful thought, it is your beliefs alone at the end of the day. Does it make you a better person?


----------



## Kovu

There is no physical evidence of either because you can't see them. However both came from the bible. 

So why believe that one part of the bible is true but the other is false?


----------

